# New Labour Laws & Work Contracts



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone else received or know of anyone receiving new work contracts post the recently changed labour laws? I had thought that changes would be rolling through over the next year rather than immediately, but I guess I was wrong.

My OH has just received a new contract in the post from the Iberian division of his multinational employer varying his existing "indefinido" contract. This piece of paper arrived without warning, minus a covering letter and with only a couple of sticky notes attached. It appears to not only substantially change his job designation but also cuts his salary and conditions. And what's more they want him to go back on probation!

Naturally we are looking at other avenues of advice but wanted to see if this was an isolated case or par for the course.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

geez said:


> Anyone else received or know of anyone receiving new work contracts post the recently changed labour laws? I had thought that changes would be rolling through over the next year rather than immediately, but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> My OH has just received a new contract in the post from the Iberian division of his multinational employer varying his existing "indefinido" contract. This piece of paper arrived without warning, minus a covering letter and with only a couple of sticky notes attached. It appears to not only substantially change his job designation but also cuts his salary and conditions. And what's more they want him to go back on probation!
> 
> Naturally we are looking at other avenues of advice but wanted to see if this was an isolated case or par for the course.


This doesnt sound legal to me. Ive been indefinido for 5 years and our company gestoria have not issued new contracts.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

I suspect you're right, leedsutdgem. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess it depends on the company. A friend of mine who works for the Spanish office of a multinational IT company has just received a new contract incorporating Spain's new redundancy laws.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Legislation passed on the same day as I posted, I believe. Don't waste any time, do they?


----------

